# What's eating my oranges?



## Ayatollah (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the first year I've had decent fuit on my orange tree, but some rodent or animal is eating them on the tree. I'm finding oranges that have had the fruit eaten out by whatever it is chewing a smaller raggedy section away, but then also eating about half the skin to get the rest of the flesh. I've found numerous half skins left with the inside flesh stripped so clean you'd think it was done by a taxidermist


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Get a game camera .


----------



## olyman (Jan 2, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Get a game camera .



can he own a scattergun in that leftist land also????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

